# circuito control voltage (TCA 785)



## sebap33 (Jul 29, 2006)

Hola, estoy haciendo un arranque suave....

y quisier  reemplar el potenciometro que le da la tension de control al tca (pin 11)
por un circuito que disminuya la tension automaticamente... desde 15Vdc a 0Vdc..

se entiende?? yo con el potenciometro puedo regular la velocidad del motor.. y si quiero hacer un arranque suave tengo que ponerlo como para que entregue la maxima tension de control y manualmente  ir disminuyendo esta tension hasta que el motor entre en regimen normal..

bueno eso lo quiero hacer automatico.... 

otra cosa.. el circuito debe tener un "potencimetro" para regular el "tiempo" que tarda la tension en llegar a 0 vdc


gracias...


----------



## rafael ahumada (Oct 31, 2006)

bueno primero que todo me presento, soy rafael ahumada y soy estudiante de último semestre para técnologo en electrónica industrial en barranquilla colombia. Así como tú yo tambien me encuentro realizando un proyecto de arrancador suave parta motores ac monofásicos. No te puedo comentar nada acerca de como realizar tu proyecto con un TCA 785 de la siemens debido a que en mi ciudad este componente es dificil de conseguír, además de ser costoso.
Lo que te puedo aconsejar la utilización de un pic y realizar el control de potencia a la carga (control de disparo del angulo de fase, teoria de control del ángulo de fase de triacs y scr's) por medio de de la generación de pulsos PWM para realizar el control utilizando la interrupción por el desbordamiento del timmer para realizar el pulso de disparo. Necesitarás un pic de gama alta por que se necesita un timmer de 16 bits debido a que aunque estos pics tengan modulos para generar señales PWM a los que se les puede variar la frecuencia y el ancho del mismo no sirve devido a que el tiempo de retardo de la señal para disparar el triac por lo menos al 50% de la carga, sobrepasa al que puede disponer el modulo pwm del pic.
Si quieres puedes realizar el proyecto con cualquier pic que tenga un timmer de 16 bits, por lo que puedes utilizar cualquier gama alta de tu conveniencia, para mi proyecto usé un 16F877, tambien necesitaras un circuito detector de cruces por cero por medio de la utilización del opamp LM339 para detectar los cruces por cero en la fase para poder determinar el disparo de los triacs.


----------



## sebap33 (Nov 1, 2006)

gracias.. lo voy a tener en cuenta.... Rafael...!!!


----------



## renatopa (Abr 1, 2010)

soy estudiante de electronica y automatizacion y tambien tengo pendiente realizar un proyecto de un arranque suave de un motor trifasico,pero tengo que hacerlo sin usas microcontroladores, ayuden haber si tienen algun dato estube viendo dar el disparo con un circuito integrador, y un rectificador media onda para el cruce por cero.


----------

